# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Stress En Alles Eromheen

## Jonas

Hoi,

Sinds een half jaar(vanaf het moment ik een relatie kreeg met mijn huidige vriendin) loop ik van de ene in de andere kwaal. 
Ik lijd vanaf mijn geboorte aan een progressieve aortastenose, en dat was allemaal redelijk ok, maar in oktober zag het ernaar uit dat ik onder het mes zou moeten. Gezien het feit ik redelijk introvert ben(de laatste jaren gaat het wat beter) heb ik mezelf veel op lopen fokken. Daarbij heb ik dus een paar maand later een relatie gekregen, en dat bracht misschien ook wel de nodige spanningen mee. 
Vanaf week 1 van deze relatie heb ik last van rode vlekken op mijn penis(SOA&#39;s etc..alles is onderzocht, ook schimmels) en dat gaat maar niet over. Ook mijn ballen "zeuren"vaak en heel af en toe doen ze gewoon pijn(als kind zijnde ben ik geopereerd, de ballen waren niet ingedaald). Ik ben voor de vlekken bij een huidarts geweest (hij zegt gevoelig voor schimmel vd vrouw--zij is getest maar heeft niks) en voor mijn ballen bij de uroloog(kon niks vinden). Het vrijen heeft eronder te lijden, want de pijn, en de wetenschap dat je weer "plekjes "gaat krijgen, zetten de sexuele behoefte op een lager pitje.
daarbij komt dat ik sinds drie maanden ongeveer wat opgezwollen klieren bij mijn linker oksel heb. Ook dat is onderzocht, maar schijnt niets bijzonders te zijn. 
Daarbij komt dat ik sinds die relatie een licht duizelig gevoel heb in mijn hoofd, en af en toe grote menigten loop te ontwijken. Werken gaat, maar voel me beter indien ik thuis ben. Ik heb wat homeopatische middelen die mijn gemoedstoestand verbeteren en mij wat rustig moeten houden, en ik geloof dat ik er wel iets baat bij heb. al met al een vervelende situatie. De klachten(klieren/penis/ballen) nemen echter niet af, en ik blijf zo in een vicieuse circel hangen waar ik niet uitkom. geestelijk gaat het wel..bloedonderzoek en urineonderzoek wezen uit dat alles in orde was, maar fysiek dus steeds klachten. het gaat nu dus een half jaar zo, heb eigenlijk nooit gezondheids probelemen gehad, maar kom hier niet uit. is er iemand die misschien eenzelfde soort iets heeft/heeft gehad ? Ik ben errug benieuwd, voor mezelf wijt ik dat alles maar aan stress, maar hoe lang trekt iemand het in onzekerheid te leven?

----------


## gast (simone)

Hoi,

wat een klachten&#33;
je schrijft dat je het hebt sinds je relatie aan is, veroorzaakt dat dan zoveel stress??? ik weet uit ervaring dat stress lich klachten kan veroorzaken, had vaak last van gespannen rug. soms nog, maar ik heb me leren ontspannen en ik moet zeggen: sinds ik een relatie heb is mijn stress juist _minder_ geworden.

kan het niet zijn dat er iets anders aan de hand is, pfeiffer, iets met je weerstand misschien???

succes ermee  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

Rode vlekken op je penis kunnen, als het geen SOA of andere schimmel is, komen van een gesprongen adertje, langdurig schuren (sex, schuren van zadel bij lang fietsen ed) of een allergie voor een condoom of evt glijmiddel...

----------


## gerard1977

Rode vlekjes op de eikel en voorhuid kunnen zowel een SOA als een schimmelinfectie zijn. Een schimmelinfectie kun je bijvoorbeeld krijgen als je anale bacterieen op de eikel krijgt. Je eikel ziet er ongewoon roodverkleurd uit. Je hebt best schrik als je dat ziet. Je kunt het volgende doen:
http://gezondheid-voeding.todio.nl/z...-soa-5341.html
gerard

----------


## gerard1977

Met een snelle en eenvoudige behandeling van *rode vlekjes op je eikel en voorhuid* ben je er snel vanaf. Lees hier wat je kunt doen:
http://mens-en-gezondheid.infonu.nl/...ctie-zijn.html
Gerard

----------

